
Spleeter, a Python+tensorflow voice-from-everything-else separation algorithm - TheRealPomax
https://deezer.io/releasing-spleeter-deezer-r-d-source-separation-engine-2b88985e797e
======
ghego1
I'd be very interested in seeing if it can extract the bass line in any of the
tracks of Ride the lighting album by Metallica

